

How Heroku is using Redis in distributed Erlang systems - nivertech
http://erlang-factory.herokuapp.com/

======
tptacek
This is a great deck, but I'd love to see one on how _we_ can use Redis at
Heroku; it looks like the options are (a) Redis To Go, which is unreasonably
expensive, and (b) an insecure connection to an m.large at EC2.

~~~
espeed
Communications are secure among EC2 instances within us-east, which is where
Heroku is.

~~~
tptacek
I'm unwilling to trust IP access control for anything in 2011.

If I could do SSH port forwarding, that'd probably be my first choice. I have
a AES-128-CTR+HMAC-SHA256 encrypted sleeve for the Redis protocol with an
attendant Redis::Connection driver, but this is exactly the kind of thing I'm
always telling people _not_ to do.

~~~
imbriaco
This motivated me to play around with Net::SSH port forwarding this afternoon
and evening. What I ended up with was a tiny patch that allows you to forward
a local UNIX domain socket to a remote TCP port over an SSH connection. It's a
fun hack if nothing else:

<https://gist.github.com/1144486> [https://github.com/imbriaco/net-
ssh/commit/aa453511f546cd524...](https://github.com/imbriaco/net-
ssh/commit/aa453511f546cd524d2495f55429b2d168efd7d1)

~~~
imbriaco
Closing the loop and replying to myself, I got carried away and wound up with
a full Sinatra demo app that does this:

<https://github.com/imbriaco/heroku-redis-sshtunnel>

------
charlesju
A little bit off topic, how did this individual create the presentation in
HTML5?

~~~
mattyb
He used Scott Chacon's excellent ShowOff:

<https://github.com/schacon/showoff>

~~~
nivertech
PDFkit is not installed:

<http://erlang-factory.herokuapp.com/pdf>

